# im wondering...



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

if my betta would be fine in my community tank with my balloon mollies and cories... what do you think?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

yes as long as the mollies dont try to eat off him or pick on him. I have my betta in my community with mollies and cories


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

do you think he would get too stressed by the bubbles?


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

I have my airator (just dangling down in the corner of the tank...though I'd like to get one of those tube things to contain the bubbles) on one end of the tank, and my filter at the other end. Despite the filter has a low flow, with just about no current, my betta spends more time on the end with the bubbles.
Of course, my betta is just weird anyway... won't eat worm-type foods, gets picked on by the other fish rather than he being the bully...


----------

